# running watches



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Im looking at getting a new running watch, but i want a watch that i can upload all my activities on to strava, im looking at either the garmin forerunner 235 or tom tom spark cardio fitness watch.

Has anyone got any knowledge on these.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A colleague of mine has the Tom Tom watch and rates it


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Cheers whizzer.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got the Garmin Foreruunner 15 which i then plug into laptop to upload data to Garmin website and then it auto updates Strava.

The higher spec ones do this wirelessly. It's been faultless in the year I have had it and my friends all have Garmins as well and have been happy with them.

Www.Sweatshop.co.uk had the biggest discount at the time.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Im a runner and recently started losing interest. I then heard Steve Cram before the London Marathon asked about advice for running. His top tip was unless you're a serious runner do away with apps and don't wear a watch. It's done me wonders as every run I did I was listening to my mile times and clock watching. At 46 I'm getting too old for PB's all the time😃


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

I use a garmin forerunner 620 and it's brilliant. Connects to wifi when you get home and can sync it to strava/health app whatever you want really. Also has a heart rate monitor and tracks cadence and spm. 

Worth the money imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I opted for the forerunner 235, used it last night for the first time and im very impressed. Still need to go through all the settings yet.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My mate does iron man's etc and has a garmin, couldn't tell you what model. But links up to his sensors in his bike pedals etc and tells him all sorts so must be good, he was impressed


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm still rocking a Forerunner 10

3 years old, with many miles across a few countries under it's belt, and it's still going strong. Been thinking about replacing it with one of the updated models for a bit now but it does everything I need of it so just don't see the point.


----------

